# Keylogger for Blackberry



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I just went to our cellphone records, and noticed (suddenly) a lot of text messages to a certain number (wife's phone.) This from the woman who is self-proclaimed "technically challenged." I'm not sure I want to go there yet...but anyone know of key-logger softward for a Blackberry...and PC, as well?

Thanks,

DailyGrind


----------

